# Talk about a yeast swap!



## roger80465 (Mar 31, 2016)

I can't make this stuff up. For those of you interested in swapping out a yeast, this could be something to consider - or not. 

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2016/03...m-Czech-models-vagina-bacteria/2681459340879/


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 1, 2016)

roger80465 said:


> I can't make this stuff up. For those of you interested in swapping out a yeast, this could be something to consider - or not.
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2016/03...m-Czech-models-vagina-bacteria/2681459340879/





> The Order of Yoni says the initial run of beers would include sour ales, lambics, flanders ales and sour stouts.



What, depending on the time of month??


----------



## jswordy (Apr 1, 2016)

EEEEW!!!! Sharing.


----------



## Tnuscan (Apr 1, 2016)

Instead of Sorbate please use packet #6 Diflucan at stabilization.


----------



## wineforfun (Apr 1, 2016)

I am not a beer drinker but may have to give this a go. MMMMM Polish girls.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 1, 2016)

Phtew! Hmm, that's odd - there's a hair in my beer!


----------



## Elmer (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone else craving fish tacos?
Or is it only me?


----------

